# Lied-Contest: Alles rund um Sänger/Sängerinnen



## ZAM (24. April 2008)

Der Hilfe-Thread für Ein Lied für buffed. 
In diesem Thread geht es um Sänger/Sängerinnen.


----------



## Aronja (25. April 2008)

danke für den tollen wettbewerb ich freu mich echt darüber. Ich bin Musikalisch noch nie in erscheinung getretten. Ich habe mir vor ein paar wochen Magix Musik Maker gekauft war aber zu motivationslos ein eigenes lie d zu machen und gab dadurch schnell auf. jetzt hab ich ein trifftigen grund eines zu machen. ich bin jetzt seit 1stunde dran ein lied zu schreiben und zu singen und es macht super viel spaß.


----------



## Hr. Holle (25. April 2008)

Wo sind eigentlich die Sprachsamples der WoW Mobs gespeichert bzw kann man sich die irgendwo in einem für mich brauchbaren Format (*.mp3, wav) runterladen?

mfg, 

Holli


----------



## Crefelder (25. April 2008)

Die Frage ist natürlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Wenn wir die Samples aus dem MPQ holen oder dem Spiel rippen,
ist das bestimmt nicht legal, um es in unsere Songs zu packen?! "Copyright-Technisch"

Also müssen wir uns selbst was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Aronja (25. April 2008)

einfach selbst singen wird das einfachste sein micro hat denk ich eh jeder "ordentliche " online gamer


----------



## Priester4ever (10. Oktober 2008)

...cool^^


----------

